# It's Friday Again



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one today:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This on Friday:










But it is now on a newly-arrived black stingray strap - and looking sharp if I do say so myself. Pics to follow (Mac, I was incorrect: the blue shark strap is in 22mm and is meant for the SM120C or the SMP1000).


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dapper - that looks excellent on that flieger strap - good call!

Colin - I really do 'need' on of those...

Ok for me... This one again (sorry but its a great watch):










Ok lets start seeing all those RLTags!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pic Colin!









Marathon TSAR today




















> JonW Posted Today, 01:45 AM
> 
> Ok lets start seeing all those RLTags!


Yup, looking forward to seeing those too!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one today










Knut


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

IWC today


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This for me again - it is so comfortable timekeeping apart............which is very good


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> Marathon TSAR today


nice.... I really should get one of these... damn my new Quartz fettish!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh dear, I really am being a boring old fart recently, still love this one, suits as my work watch perfectly for now


















But going away for the weekend so I will be wearing this for a casual few days....










Best regards David


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I have that this time last week feeling, sigh!





















Russ said:


> I have that this time last week feeling, sigh!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been decorating for a few days now and have only just started









So I have, and will be over the next 12 days, mostly wearing this tough old bird...

*Citizen 150m Diver, 21 Jewel Citizen 8200 Series c1970`s*


















I really must get it sent off for some well deserved TLC sometime









Anyway before I start splashing paint around, over breakfast I`m wearing this....

*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


















Cool Omega and photo Colin









BTW I feel shark skin looks better on the shark


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Nice kit out there,this for me today

Martin


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

This on today, just tuning it in after the battery mod.










andy


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

this one today and the past couple of days


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

A Snoopy for the hot weather today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What else!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff have you adjusted the colour balance to make it look grey and not blue?









I am wearing my Zodiac Super Sea Wolf on the bracelet




















mart broad said:


> Nice kit out there,this for me today
> 
> Martin


Very nice Martin


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nein....................silver grey it is


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This is blue John


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

So far Jason has my vote for the best combo on these RLTags... I fear his is even better than mine...







but im not gonna copy him...









Sweet pic Jase.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh thanks Jon...

I cant believe this was just Â£50







....

Now, wheres me Dremmel


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice Jason. Yours is the only one I've seen so far that has blue infill on the bezel numbers to match the dial markers - did you ask for that specially or will it come with all those where a blue dial option was specified? It's academic to me as I've gone for black on orange, but the postie's been and gone today and I am still bereft of my '29.







Still, at least I've got something to look forward to next week.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one for me today.

Have a great weekend everyone.

"Go All Blacks!"

Alexus










Did I say, "Go All Blacks?"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Very nice Jason. Yours is the only one I've seen so far that has blue infill on the bezel numbers to match the dial markers - did you ask for that specially or will it come with all those where a blue dial option was specified? It's academic to me as I've gone for black on orange, but the postie's been and gone today and I am still bereft of my '29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko Perpetual 200m. This is from the Seiko Pipin series of watches apparently. Most of those were made from titanium though this one's stainless steel, great build quality with a distinctive case shape, solid link bracelet & a great dial colour too!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm wearing my RLT21 as usual, but received this today, so shall be wearing it later!










Ps first photo I've ever downloaded to the site, and it's a quick camera phone at the desk.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Back home from Germany at last


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Still wearing this. I like the case with the nobbles. It makes it easy to read







.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Got to be this one


















Cheers Mal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well I had to try it at least....









Looks OK to me.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good to me too Jase! wrist shot?


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Well I had to try it at least....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks super Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Chris...









For Jon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im especially impressed by the thread on the laptop screen as well...









mate it was well worth sacrificing one of the now rare lumpies... 

The case works well with a straight link end bracelet indeed. I think we have a winner... the lumpy wins again.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ahh well - here's what I'm wearing now. Taken off the Pipin & tried on my Tag prototype chronograph. Still on the Nato (& still on the sales forum too ........... hint







).

BTW Jason the Lumpy looks very good with the case - I wonder what strap/bracelet Tag Heuer were intending to use had they put the watch into production?


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

The sun is shining and I'm wearing my new *Seiko 5 sports SNZ389J*

I replaced the folded links bracelet and put it on this blue sharkskin strap which suits it rather well I think


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Have had to change this...............all these lovely "new" watches flying around..

























By the way Jase that watch of yours looks absolutely stunning the blue on silver is fabulous.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats better 

Thanks!


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Junkers for me today. Couldn't get along with this one for quite a while, but changed the strap to a USA oiled leather I bought from Roy a while ago, and now I really like it. Odd isn't it what a difference straps make !










Reagrds,

Nick


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

nchall said:


> Junkers for me today. Couldn't get along with this one for quite a while, but changed the strap to a USA oiled leather I bought from Roy a while ago, and now I really like it. Odd isn't it what a difference straps make !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one very much - any more details (size, water resistancy etc)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nearly put this one in the Sales Forum a few weeks back....I'm glad I didn't









Who remembers La La and cartons of Orange drink?







Feels like a long time ago when LuvWatch was around....









Cheers

Paul


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

V-A today - playing golf later so need something suitable for an afternoon in the rough!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Cheers Chris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Jason 

Roy - how did you change the colour of the bezel numbers?

Does any know if the lume colour of the hands can be changed or would it mean a complete re-lume?

wearing this by the way










pinched your photo, hope you don't mind Stuart









Toby


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Arrived today - thanks Roy










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Electric for me, first time in a loooong time.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Haven't got my camera handy,

Arrived this morning










(Ewan's photo)

Lovely little watch, should've got one years ago


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watches

Bonklip on standby!?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

New yesterday, so still this today:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

It's goodbye to my Marcello, as it has just been sold. Now I have to think what to do with the the money....


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

quoll said:


> It's goodbye to my Marcello, as it has just been sold. Now I have to think what to do with the the money....


Thats a great problem to have!!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Trying it now on Metal










Cheers Mal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a great shot Mal


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> nchall said:
> 
> 
> > Junkers for me today. Couldn't get along with this one for quite a while, but changed the strap to a USA oiled leather I bought from Roy a while ago, and now I really like it. Odd isn't it what a difference straps make !
> ...


39mm titanium case with display back, 5atm WR, Swiss ETA movement 2836-2

Regards,

Nick


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

The new RLT diver is very photogenic... nice work, Jason and Mal!

I'm discovering that I am very conservative in my watch tastes; for me, dials have to round, almost always black, and I like round-ish cases and bracelets. Manual wind and no date, if I'm feeling purist.

Hence today, on a new Watchadoo 18mm bracelet:


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

nice combination there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Gorgeous watches on show today, the `29`s look especially cool









Anyway I`ve finished decorating for the day









And have changed the Citizen 150m Diver for these two....

*Le Cheminant, Unitas 6380, 17 Jewels*


















*Limit 17 Jewel, `ZJL` Chinese Standard Movement, made by The Jilin Watch Factory China c1991*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf all day


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Can't stop wearing this beauty !!


















Regards

Mark


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

in_denial said:


> The new RLT diver is very photogenic... nice work, Jason and Mal!
> 
> I'm discovering that I am very conservative in my watch tastes; for me, dials have to round, almost always black, and I like round-ish cases and bracelets. Manual wind and no date, if I'm feeling purist.
> 
> Hence today, on a new Watchadoo 18mm bracelet:


Very nice combo. The watchadoo looks great on that case and dial ! (maybe even better than my O&W?)

Nice photo too!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today I have been wearing this...










Attached to something I think is very nice.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Spill the 29 beans Joolz


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

See the big picture of the first batch, it's there.









and a big thanks to Roy.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

A few more days to wait for my '29.

To fulfill my lust for something squarish, quartz, and 50 quids worth...










Animal 042 series titanium.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice "telephone" dial Marius









been working so my g shock but might change for bed!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

quoll said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > The new RLT diver is very photogenic... nice work, Jason and Mal!
> ...


Cheer Quoll...

I thought your O&W looked marginally better than the '69 on the bracelet, so perhaps it is a case of the grass being greener... anyway, both super watches from


----------

